# Hard Day on the Water



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

After countless hours on the water last Friday... we got about a 150 lb fish, blind strike trolling... on top of "the lumps" on the middle Texas coast...


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

There was a good run near the lumps earlier this summer. Glad to see that area producing again. We spent most of the day off tarpon point and had zero luck.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

marc said:


> There was a good run near the lumps earlier this summer. Glad to see that area producing again. We spent most of the day off tarpon point and had zero luck.


Yea, that area northwest of tarpon point is usually pretty reliable but has been pretty hit or miss this fall.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Great shot!


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Lumpy fishing*

Ya gotta love that spot in a strong SE flow tide, seems to pull a lot of fish in, we hit a big pod of tarpon about ten miles SE of Pass Cavallo coming in late Wednesday afternoon - but it was so snotty that day and we were worn out from pulling red from off rig legs - ordinarily I would have stopped -- water was a little sandy but I estimated over 100 fish - 90#+


----------

